# Lohnt sich Schmiedekunst mit WotLK wieder?



## Heilbüchse (19. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Schmiedekünstler,

da ich vor dem Addon mit WoW aufgehört habe, jetzt aber mit dem Gedanken spiele meinen Account zu reaktivieren, folgende Fragen:

Ich habe Schmiedekunst mit meinem Pala damals nur nicht verlernt, weil ich zu viel Zeit und Gold investiert hatte um auf 375 zu skillen. 
Ist Schmiedekunst mit WotLK immernoch ein Beruf der Unmengen an Mats und Gold verschlingt? Oder gibts am Ende doch mal halbwegs gute Items zu realistischen Kosten? Kann man Sockelhalterungen nur für sich selbst herstellen oder kann der Schmied hier tatsächlich mal was im AH verdienen?

schonmal thx im voraus
mfg


----------



## kuckif95 (19. November 2008)

ich finde schmied bringt nix....

beste beruf ist lederer kann man super VZ für Armschiene(BOP) und BOP Bein VZ machen..

beim schmied haste nur 1 extra sockel und welche die de auch für andere herstellen kannst.

ich finde schmied ist im mom NIX,vielleicht ändern sie ja noch was???

dazu noch kürschner hatse als nahkämpfer noch mehr crit das nice


----------



## Heilbüchse (20. November 2008)

wie sind denn so die materialkosten beim skillen? muss man wieder nicht enden wollende farm-sessions einlegen, oder kann man das eher wie kk und alchi nebenbei machen?


----------



## kuckif95 (20. November 2008)

ne erz ist selten und bei uns auf server auch schweine teuer,kobaltbarren stück 10g zb.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

ich habe gestern in knapp 2 stunden 15 stacks saroniterz gefarmt..
habe keinen plan wie jemand auf die idee kommt erze sind selten ^^
haben nen übelst hohen respawn die dinger man darf natürlich nicht in der zeit farmen wo schüler online sind da kannste es vergessen wenn man mit 15 spielern hinter dem erz herläuft..

verkaufe saronit auf sen´jin ^^ falls jemand kein bock dort hat zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuckif95 (21. November 2008)

kannst mir ja mal per pm verrraten wo......


das wäre net


achso da würdeste auf unserem server 2k gold fürbekommen


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

ich habe meine letzten 10 stacks für 160-165 gold per stack verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in den levelgebieten 76+ gibt es überall massig saronit


----------



## kuckif95 (21. November 2008)

bei uns 1 barren über 70g


----------



## Protek (24. November 2008)

Lohnt sich Schmiedekunst mit Wotlk wieder? ---> NEIN 

Weil Blizzard den Beruf total zerstört hat, die Epix sind Anlegen gebunden was natürlich nicht schlecht ist, aber es fehlen komplett die Spez Items , für Schwertschmied, Hammer, Axt  - demzufolge ist der Beruf total sinnfrei geworden. Raiden gehen und auf Dropglück hoffen kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Die nicht Raider hatten so wenigstens einen Ansporn und konnten sich mit Gold farmen/usw auch was erreichen was einigermassen gut war.


Ich erinnere mich da noch an so Sprüche "Wir wollen nicht das jemand extra den Beruf lernen muss um an gewisse Items zu kommen" Ja, weil der Beruf ist mit WOTLK sinnfrei geworden. 

Das ist verdammt nochmal kein Mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für was soll man den Schmied hochskillen, wenn man stattdessen zu Bekannten laufen kann und sich die Epix gegen Mats und bisschen Tg herstellen lassen kann?

Wenn sie schon den Beruf mit ihren Veränderungen kritisch treffen, dann sollen sie mögliche Schmiedekunst Rezepte aus Raid Inis gleich auch weglassen ----> sonst widersprechen sie sich ja selbst.

WotlC Wrath of the light Casual - zumindest was die Berufe angeht.


----------



## Gromfaust (26. November 2008)

Auch wenn einige hier anderer Meinung sind, ich bin der Meinung das sich Schmiedekunst lohnt.
Vorteile des Schmieds:
- BoP Handschuh-Sockel der farblos ist (d.h. es kann jeder beliebige Stein eingesetzt werden ohne bestehende Sockelboni zu verletzen)
- BoP Armschienen-Sockel, ebenfalls farblos
- BoE Gürtelsockel. Absolut einzigartig, da sonst im ganzen Spiel keinerlei Möglichkeit der Verbesserung für Gürtel gibt.
- Es wurde bereits angekündigt das mit 3.1 weitere Rezepte hinzu kommen werden (beim Trainer oder über Ruf) unter anderem ein BoP Metasockel für die Brust.
Die herstellbaren Epic Items sind auf Niveau von Naxx10 und somit sehr attraktiv atm. Für Heil-Paladine wurden einige gute Rezepte eingefügt, unter anderem Schilde.
Das ist wohl die Neuerung schlecht hin, es gibt BoE Tank und Heil Schilde die man herstellen kann. Sehr reizvoll.
Was ich auch gut finde, das es endlich wieder Dietriche gibt. Kobaltdietriche öffnen alle Schlösser bis Fertigkeit 375, Titandietriche alle bis 450.
Somit können Schmiede wie Schurken oder Ingis alles öffnen.
Und zu guter letzt, da die meisten Schmiede wohl auch Bergbauer sind, gibts 500HP extra für Tanks sehr nice.


----------



## KeoCeo (26. November 2008)

Hinzu kommt noch dass du sehr variables equip hast. ich hab mir zb einfach mal tankequip hergestellt 
und zwar blaues^^.

ich könnte au noch heal, dmg, pvp-heal und pvp-dmg, equip herstellen 

is zwar net überragend aber es reicht für den anfang


----------



## Arimar (29. November 2008)

Ich finde ebenfalls das es sich wieder lohnt !

Ich konnte mit dem verkauf von "Wilder Saronitschläger" und "Saronitverteidiger" etwas Geld verdienen um nicht alle Saroniterze selber farmen zu müssen :-)

Mitlerweile kann ich LILA Equip herstellen, mal sehen für was man das braucht oder für wieviel Gold mann es verkaufen kann............

Gruß
Ari




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (29. November 2008)

bin schmied ... werds auch erstmal bleiben, aber noch nicht über 375 skillen, der kosten wegen.
werd erstmal abwarten was noch so kommt an rezepten und so, nicht das ich mich dann ärgere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (30. November 2008)

zum thema "mimimi schmied bringt nix"
=> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55641
=> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55628
=> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41611


----------



## bcm4web (1. Dezember 2008)

bin schwertschmiedemeister, aber wenn ich beim lehrer gucke, sind das alles streitkolben. gibts denn kein schwert mehr, was nur nen schwertschmiedemeister tragen kann, ähnlich dem Lodernen Zorn?


----------



## Gandosur (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
also ich denke das Schmiedekunst auf jedem Fall lohnender ist als noch zu BC-Zeiten. Ein wenig unglücklich ist jedoch das viele Rezepte geradeezu Anfang für Defskillung sind und man einfach Probleme hat diese im AH zu verkaufen.

Ich hatte da ein wenig Glück mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54981 , das ist bei mir frühzeitig gedroppt , hervorragend zum skillen und lässt sich gut verkaufen. Mittlerweile hab ich 419 und das Rezept ist noch gelb. 

Aber ich denke die bereits o.g. Verbesserungen für Hände, Arme und Tailie sind schon klasse und ein Plus für den Schmied. Aber alles im Allem muss ich sagen, hätte ich nicht einen Char mit Alchifertigkeiten würde ich dies auf jedem Fall noch lernen.


----------



## sebi32 (4. Dezember 2008)

Schmied ist ein absolut unsinniger Beruf, mal abgesehen von den beiden Sockeln. Alle gegenstände boe bedeutet keine eigenen Vorteile nur für deinen char, die epischen gegenstände werden beim derzeitigen Progress und dem leichten Content nur durchgangsstation sein, ergo bald will die keiner mehr. Schmied is einer der teuersten Berufe zu skillen besonders wenn man rerolled und die benefits bleiben min. Besonders da ein auskillen atm nix bringt. Ich bleibs nur BS weil ich halt immer schmied war und keine lust habe umzuspeccen. Sammelberufe, Juwe, Verzauberer und mit abstirchen alchi bringen deutlich mehr. Die restlichen Herstellungsberufe leiden eben unter der casualisierungswelle von Blizz. und werden wenn nich nachgepatcht wird, reine Spassberufe bleiben...

Kann nur jedem abzuraten Schmied zu werden, macht lieber was sinnvolles


----------



## Erdwusel (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich finde es schon schade, das man nicht mehr BoP-Items bekommt.
Man könnte ja die alten Epics auf Stufe 80 einfach erweitern, wie das bisher schon der Fall war.
Also Drachenschlag aufwerten usw.


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich halte den Berufsbonus des Schmiedes nicht für ein "nettes Gimmik" sonder eher für sehr stark und würde ihn jederzeit BoP Epics vorziehen. 

Warum?! - Nun ab einem gewissem Raidfortschritt fängt man an seine crafting-epics gegen Raiddrops einzutauschen, spätestens ab da sind sie nutzlos. Zusatzsockel die ich mir immer auf ein neues Teil machen kann sind ein Bonus den ich immer habe egal wie weit mein Raidprogress ist.

Geld kann man besser verdienen als jeh zuvor weil alle epics derzeit BoE sind und somit alle zum Schmied laufen um sich etwas anfertigen zu lassen und dann natürlich auch ein gewisses TG hinlegen müssen (ich selbst farme grad auf den Titanstahlwächter und der Schmied der mir den herstellt wird von mir grosszügig entlohnt werden, für 50 g aufwärt bin ich mir da nicht zu schade).

Ausserdem kannst du davon ausgehen das in den Raids später noch Rezepte droppen werden mit denen du dir sehr starke BoP-items herstellen kannst!

Zur Zeit habe ich noch KK & VZ, werde die KK aber wohl in Zukunft durch Schmied ersetzten wegen den Sockeln (habe nen Twink mit B...
Meiner Meinung nach ein toller Beruf den ich damals einfach nur schlecht und jetzt endlich gut finde!


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2008)

am härtesten is halt das nachskilln vor allem von 350 bis 375 das is so zum kotzen (keine angst ich geh nach dem guide hier im schmiedeforum)


----------



## Psycódic (12. Dezember 2008)

soviel ich weiß kann man ab skill 350 nordend sachen herstellen also hast du den stress nicht...


----------



## Thromkal (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde Schmieden ist so lohnend wie nie zuvor. 
Weder im Original WoW noch in BC waren die geschmiedeten Sachen während der Levelphase nützlich da man überall besseres bekommen hat.
Jetzt in WotLK habe ich als Tank fast nur selbstgeschmiedetes getragen, die epischen Gegenstände am Ende der Leiter werden mir auch jetzt in Naxx wohl bis auf weiteres ihrern Dienst leisten.
Die drei Gratissockelplätze sind einfach nur imba und das Skillen geht so leicht und flüssig wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Erdwusel (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das geht relativ schnell.
Allerdings queste ich z.B. ein Gebiet erst komplett durch bevor ich zum anderen gehe.
Aber in den Gebieten, wo ich noch bin gibt es kein Saronit, also entweder farmen oder Questen.
Aber das geht auch.


----------



## Altbier (15. Dezember 2008)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Ja, das geht relativ schnell.
> Allerdings queste ich z.B. ein Gebiet erst komplett durch bevor ich zum anderen gehe.
> Aber in den Gebieten, wo ich noch bin gibt es kein Saronit, also entweder farmen oder Questen.
> Aber das geht auch.



Ich hab mich mit meiner Schmiedekunst teilweise auf meine bergbauenden Gildenkollegen, die bereits etwas weiter waren als ich, verlassen. Die haben mir immer wieder ein wenig Erz zum skillen zukommen lassen solange ich noch nicht soweit war. Auftragsarbeiten innerhalb der Gilde sind natürlich auch immer gut für die Skillpunkte.


----------



## Erdwusel (16. Dezember 2008)

Das geht natürlich auch.
Hab gestern ein Postfach voll SaronitBarren bekommen und 100 Kobaltbarren an einen kleineren Schmied in der Gilde abgegeben.


----------



## Trisch (17. Dezember 2008)

In Wotlk ist es fast egal welchen Beruf du hast, jeder Beruf bringt ein paar Goodies die die anderen nicht haben.

Schmied: 2 zusätzliche Sockel
Juwe: drei epische Steinchen die enorm besser sind als die bisherigen blauen.
Lederer ein oder zwei enchants für sich selber die besser sind als alles andere
Inschriftenkunde: Ein Imba Schulterenchant
Alchemist: Wirkung und Dauer von Fläschen/Elixieren erhöht
Kräuterkunde: Ein Heilspruch
Bergbau: 500 HP mehr

Hällt sich alles so bischen in der Waage, nur die Sammelberufe haben bischen weniger Vorteile aber dafür haben Sie ja auch keinen Aufwand beim skillen.

Den Aufwand beim Schmiedeskillen fand ich nicht so extrem, ich fands schlimmer die letzten Punkte als 60er bzw. 70er zu skillen als die letzten unkte in Wotlk.


----------



## Vanderley (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist eigentlich der Sinn eines Berufes nicht das mann was herstellt zum Verkaufen? Ich lern ja auch net 3,5 Jahre Maurer um dann nur mir selber ein Haus zu bauen. Also ich finde es so wie es jetzt ist das fast alles Boe ist supi. Endlich kann mann mit allen Berufen Geld machen


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

In Nordend kann man den Beruf ab 360 weiter skillen.

Für einen Tank gibt es keinen besseren Beruf als Schmied. Sehr schnell hat man seine 540 Verteidigungspunkte zusammen um wieder critimmun zu sein und das ohne verzauberungen und Sockel.
Zudem kann man sich schnell ein sehr passables PvP-Equip zusammen basteln.
Nächster Vorteil, alles lernbare gibts beim Lehrer, zumindest bisher.


----------



## Timobile (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat: Bin jetzt schon 74! Lohnt es sich jetzt noch mit Schmieden anzufangen??? Also ob es den Aufwand usw. überhaupt wert ist für die 6 Level noch da man sich ja dann auch schon gute Sachen durchs PvP farmen kann usw.


----------



## Humfred (3. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt mit meinem Paladin Bergbau von 300 - 350 geskillt, dafür habe ich nur 3 Stunden gefarmt und hatte 18 ( !! ) Stacks Teufelseisen, dazu noch ne menge Partikel und anderes Erz.

BTT: Ich finds super! BoE Items sind gefragt wie nie, vorallem die andren Melee Klassen sind nach den Titanstahlsachen süchtig. 
Ich freu mich schon drauf die herzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Januar 2009)

Kleine Frage zum Schmied, in die prismatischen Sockel gehen ja keine Meta- Edelsteine, wie ich gehört habe (Schade eigentlich *g*). Nun hab ich aber auch gehört, dass der Schmied später EVTL. einen Meta Edelstein herstellen soll (Hab ich von ´nem Gilden Kollegen im TS gehört, ich war auch recht erstaunt, vorallem, da ich dachte, nur Juwelenschleifer können das herstellen).
Evtl. hat er sich ja aber auch verhört und meinte eher, dass er einen "Brust Sockel" machen kann, wo ein Meta rein kann, wäre also die Frage, ob man sich dann nicht auch in die anderen einen Meta einsetzen kann. Weiß einer was näheres?

Zum anderen, kann er Schmied eine Daylie machen bzw. hat eine weitere MÖglichkeit (neben dem Lehrer) neue Rezepte zu bekommen? Ein Lederer kann ja als Beispiel durch Arktische Pelze welche kaufen, ein Verzauberer durch Kristalle... und so weiter.

Eine Antwort wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Crayne von der Forscherliga


----------



## Thogrimm_ (7. Januar 2009)

Dein Kollege meinte vermutlich das Gerücht, dass der Rüstungsschmied (!) die Möglichkeit erhalten soll, seiner Brust einen Metasockel hinzuzufügen. Damit will Blizz Rüssischmied wieder attraktiver machen (nen Metaplatz verlang ich auch mindestens für das ganze Mithrilgefarme damals -.-)
Und nein, momentan gibts für den Schmied keine Daily und außer ein paar Rezepten die droppen gibts die zu 99% beim Lehrer, inklusive den epixx


----------



## Bighorn (7. Januar 2009)

Zudem sollen Waffenschmiede angeblich nen Socke in Waffen machen können.
Mit dem nächsten Patch können Schmiede noch 2H-Waffen für Tank-DK's schmieden. 
Also eine weitere gute Geldquelle.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (8. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, ganz vergessen =) Ich hoffe das mit dem nächsten Patch noch ein paar Rezepte für high lvl Schmiede kommen, also was für pre 440 (ein tankschwert wäre cool, da hat man im moment als schmied nicht viel in der richtung ^^) ....


----------



## Mitzy (12. Januar 2009)

Der Schmied kann wohl doch keine 2h Waffe für DK Tanks schmieden :/



> Ursprünglich war geplant, mit Patch 3.0.8 von Schmieden herstellbare Tank-Waffen für Todesritter einzuführen – die in der neuesten Version des Patches allerdings wieder aus dem Spiel verschwunden sind. Wie Ghostcrawler in den amerikanischen Foren sagt, werden die Waffen auch nicht eingebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> „Wir wollen nicht, dass Todesritter bis in alle Ewigkeit mit diesen Waffen rumrennen. Und wir wollen auch nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit 2-Handwaffen zum Tanken entwerfen. Das neue Siegel und die neue Verzauberung der Runenschmiede sollten Spieler mit niedrigem Verteidigungswert schon enorm helfen.“



Quelle: http://wow.buffed.de/news/8664/wow-neuigke...vom-test-server


----------



## Bighorn (12. Januar 2009)

Jupp hab ich auch neulich gelesen. 
Todesritter sollen sich anderweilig nach Equip umsehen um crittimmun zu werden. Scheint ja wohl auch ganz gut zu gehen wie ich aus der Gilde erfahren habe.


----------



## Baromier (19. Januar 2009)

Also schmiedekunst lohnt sich schon noch hoch zu pushen zwar hat man mit 440 alles erlernt was geht aus wotlk aber das iss bei fast jeden beruf zurzeit der fall und eigentlich bezieht kein beruf nen enormen vorteil da wir uns als schmied 2 extra sockel holen können.
Juwes können extra steine bauen für sich lederer und vz halt ihre extra vz basteln ... ist also total ausgeglichen wenn man es mal so zusammen zieht.
Zurzeit ist es nur schade das man keinen waffenvorteil im waffenschmied bezieht. srpcih waffen die gut dps haben und nur der schmied selbst tragen kann. Aber wie man das ja net anders von blizzard aus kennt wird da erst noch dran gearbeitet ...
Jedenfalls soll mit dem nächsten patch bei dem Vorposten der Allianz etwas für 450er schmiede geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja ich stell täglich irgendwem aus der gilde was her und mhhh wenn man helfen kann und etwas tg kassiert fürs nichts tun was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lohnt sich auf jedenfall vorallem um nen leichterne start in die hc zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Baro


----------



## Bighorn (20. Januar 2009)

Schmied von 0 auf 450 ???
Ne nicht noch mal !
Das ist ja ein so übler Beruf zum nachziehen. 
Mag am Anfang noch ganz einfach gehen, aber später in Tanaris, bei der Thoriumbruderschaft die unmengen an Rüstungen schmieden ... würde ich nicht noch einmal machen.

Als Schmied kannst gutes PvP- und Tankequip schmieden das man ab Level 74 tragen kann. 
Da die von den Mats her relativ billig sind würde ich mir lieber das Saroniterz/Barren zusammen suchen und die Sachen von jemanden schmieden lassen.
Der Aufwand dafür von NULL hoch zu skillen lohnt wirklich nicht, als offkrieger schon mal gleich garnicht. Gibts nämlich nichts zu schmieden.


----------



## grempf (21. Januar 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Der Aufwand dafür von NULL hoch zu skillen lohnt wirklich nicht, als offkrieger schon mal gleich garnicht. Gibts nämlich nichts zu schmieden.



2 zusätzliche Sockel sind nichts? Sobald die epischen Steine draussen sind ist Schmied einer der zwei Stärksten Berufe, nur ein Tick schwächer als Lederverarbeitung. Die tollen BOP Epics gibt es übrigens in keinem Beruf mehr. Vieleicht kommen die ja auch noch mit den nächsten Content Patches.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Januar 2009)

Kleine Frage, weiß jmd. jetzt eigentlich was genaueres zu diesem Titanbeschlag?!
Ich hörte jetzt dauernd "Das ist ein Sockel!", dann hörte ich wieder "Ne, dass ist was anderes..."- und vieles mehr.

Von Blockchance, über Verteidigung bis hin zur Parierwertung und Ausweichen soll das Ding bringen.
Was ist nun richtig/ falsch, und, lohnt es sich überhaupt?


----------



## SilverGER (22. Januar 2009)

Titanbeschlag erhöht den Blockwert des Schildes um 40, Sockel gibt`s keinen,
evtl. vorhandene Zauber werden überschrieben...


----------



## Bighorn (2. Februar 2009)

grempf schrieb:


> 2 zusätzliche Sockel sind nichts? Sobald die epischen Steine draussen sind ist Schmied einer der zwei Stärksten Berufe, nur ein Tick schwächer als Lederverarbeitung. Die tollen BOP Epics gibt es übrigens in keinem Beruf mehr. Vieleicht kommen die ja auch noch mit den nächsten Content Patches.



Lederer haben auch ihre eigenen Verzauberungen, sowie Inschriftenkundige ihre eigene epischen Schulterverzauberungen. Ist zwar nichts zusätzliches erspart einem aber das Ruf farmen bei den Söhnen bzw der schwarzen Klinge sowie den 3stelligen Goldbetrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob einem zwei Extrasockel das skillen der Schmiedekunst auf 420 Wert ist bleibt ja jedem selber überlassen.
Aber wie schon erwähnt lohnt es eben für Tanks wegen sehr guter Item die einem den Start in Heroic- und Schlachtzug-Inis vereinfachen, egal ob Pala, Krieger oder DK.


Der Titanbeschlag ist meiner Meinung nach ein Witz und lohnt das Ruf farmen nicht im geringsten.
Wäre etwas anderes, wenn es wirklich ein Sckel geworden wäre.


----------



## Mitzy (3. Februar 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Lederer haben auch ihre eigenen Verzauberungen, sowie Inschriftenkundige ihre eigene epischen Schulterverzauberungen. Ist zwar nichts zusätzliches erspart einem aber das Ruf farmen bei den Söhnen bzw der schwarzen Klinge sowie den 3stelligen Goldbetrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sich über Gold zu beklagen? Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab beim lvln in Northrend ca. 6000 Gold gemacht, während dem Ruf farmen bei Hodirs nochmal ca. 2000 (glaube ich, bin ich mir nicht sicher). Bisher habe ich mir lediglich 2x die Schulterverzauberung und Kopfverzauberung geholt- viel Verlust mach ich nicht.

Die 2 Extra Sockel sehe ich als durchaus sehr gut an. Hat mir geholfen den Meta in meinem Helm zu "aktivieren".


----------



## Cellon (4. Februar 2009)

finde nicht das schmiedekunst noch wirklich viel bringt. man kann zwar so sachen herstellen wie die gürtelschnalle, aber das sind so dinge die ich nur an freunde verschenke, den rest versuche ich dann im AH zu verballern. ist aber nicht immer von erfolg gekrönt...

das mit dem titanbeschlag fand ich ziemlich bescheiden als dort stand das ein sockel hinzugefügt wird und es dann doch eine extra "verzauberung" war welche die bestehende ja auch noch überschreibt...

die titansachen kann man im AH kaufen, weil sie ja "beim anlegen gebunden" sind und das ich schwertschiedemeister damals gemacht habe, ist mittlerweile ziemlich sinnlos geworden kann das sein?

cellon


----------



## waldhouse (11. März 2009)

Was ich allerdings bei Schmiedekunst vermisse sind die netten Schmiede "Waffenenchants", die damals doch einen kleinen aber feinen buff gaben zusätzlich zur Verzauberung.

Also Blizz wo sind unsere Wetz- und Gewichtssteine will +30dmg und +30critrating haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. März 2009)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> ich finde schmied bringt nix....
> 
> beste beruf ist lederer kann man super VZ für Armschiene(BOP) und BOP Bein VZ machen..
> 
> ...



Failed!
2 Zusätzliche Sockel, arm und hand
Bergbau hat HP für tank und solo... die crit sind auch nicht weltbewegend nedmal 1%
Denke später kommen noch gewisse BoP sachen die sehr gut für plattenträger sind


----------



## Paladin77 (22. April 2009)

Hab von Anfang an Schmied (Hammerschmied) gemacht und bin ehrlich gesagt recht enttäuscht bis jetzt (hatte 2-3 Monate Pause gemacht bei WoW).

Hat man in BC noch fleißig für seine Spezialisierung arbeiten können und sich am Ende eine (mehr oder weniger) gute Rüssi oder Waffe schmieden können, sind die Spezialisierungen in WotLK ja irgendwie weggefallen(?!?), oder seh ich das falsch. 
Vor allem finde ich es schade, das man seine Waffe/Rüssi nicht mehr "aufwerten" kann auf Stufe 80. Hatte eigentlich gehofft, meinen Boten des Sturms verbessern zu können, nachdem ich mir den damals mühsam zusammen gefarmt hatte. Aber wie es scheint wird er wohl sehr bald im Bankfach verrosten. 

Auch finde ich es behämmert, das diverse "kleinere" Items immer noch bop sind, das sollte für lvl 40-60 Schmiede- Waffen/Rüssis  eigentlich nicht mehr nötig sein... 

Ich hoffe mal Blizz schiebt da noch was nach ^^


----------



## Ratnik (26. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
mein 1. Beitrag

Bin bis jetzt eigentlich zufrieden und hab mit Saronitsachen eigentlich schon ganz gut verdient.
Die ewige Gürtelschnalle lässt sich eig auch ganz gut verkaufen.(50g pro Stück)
Bin Schwertschmied und trage derzeit immer noch auf lvl 78 die Löwenherzrichtklinge
[URL="http://www.buffed.de/?i=http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=28430"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL] schon mit Kreuzfahrer drauf, für mich als Retri ziemlich nice.
Dass skillen ist stressig, das stimmt und auch extrem teuer wenn man mal kein Bock hat Erze zu farmen.
Der Titanstahlzerstörer geht fast immer weg im AH für nen guten Preis, bin noch nicht soweit aber freue mich das Ding bald schmieden zu können.


----------



## Ratnik (26. April 2009)

sry for doppelpost
offtopic: kann man seine Beiträge nicht löschen oder finde ich den Knopf einfach nicht?


----------



## Dranay (27. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an, welche Klasse du spielst.

Als Tank ist die Kombination aus Rüstungsschmied und Juwelenschleifer traumhaft.

Warum gerade Rüstung? Ganz einfach, weil geplant ist, dass Rüstungsschmiede bald einen Methasockel in die Brust einbauen können, bei sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juwe? Man kann erstens bessere Edelsteine (BoP) machen und sich noch farblose Sockel in die Handschuhe und glaube ich noch irgendwo einsetzten.


Also wenn DAS nix ist^^


Biste natürlich mehr auf Gold aus, empfehl ich dir, dass du Bergbau und Kräuterkunde nimmst.


----------



## Arnfried (29. April 2009)

Tach auch,

Metasockel für die Brust? Gibt es da eine Quelle zu? 

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar


----------



## handzumgrus (9. November 2009)

zusatzsockel lohnen sich, die epischen PDK Rezepte nicht, auf dem Zeug bleibt man sitzen


----------



## Tephis (1. Dezember 2009)

Für mich ist Schmieden meine Haupt-Einnahmequelle geworden.

  Allein die Basis-Rezepte sind schon eine gute Grundlage. Es gibt immer  wieder neue Charaktere, die während des Levelns Teile der  Kobalt/Saronitrüstungen gebrauchen können (im Gegensatz zu früher sind  die auf dem Level ab dem man sie nutzen kann auch brauchbar). Für  frische 80er gingen auf meinem Server Titanschildwälle und  Titanstahlzerstörer ziemlich gut, ab und zu auch mal eins der PVP  Rüstungssets und Gürtelschnallen jeden Tag eine handvoll. Das macht für  mich mit 15 Min. Aufwand ca. 250 Gold / Tag. Dafür besuche ich einmal  das AH, kaufe Materialien nach, stelle die neuen Erzeugnisse rein und  hab am nächsten Tag Gold in der Post.

  Dass man auf den PDK (und Ulduar) Rezepten sitzen bleibt kann ich so  auch nicht bestätigen. Die Kaufrate ist hier nur geringer. Während ich  so ca. alle 1-2 Tage ein Titanschildwall loswerde, brauchts im Zweifel  für ein PDK-Rüstungsteil schon mal ne Woche. Aber da gibts auf meinem  Server immer mal wieder Leute, die jemanden mit den Rezepten suchen,  Materialien dabei haben und dann ein "kleines" Taschengeld zahlen.

  Die Berufsboni - in diesem Fall - die Sockel find ich in Summe genauso  gut oder genauso schlecht wie die anderen Berufsboni. Gut finde ich  aber, dass ich durch die Wahl des Steins Einfluß darauf habe in welche  Richtung der Bonus geht.

  Was das Skillen angeht fand ich es auch viel einfacher als damals auf  375 zu kommen. Die Materialien - insbesondere für die Kobalt und  Saronitrüstungen - farmen sich mit Bergbau nebenher (wenn man nicht  gerade den Skill nachziehen möchte) und die Erzeugnisse lassen sich mit  Gewinn verkaufen. Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Gold nötig war den Skill auf  375 zu bekommen ist es jetzt geradezu lächerlich einfach.

  Mein Fazit ist also, dass sich Schmieden mit WotLK lohnt.


----------

